# Posible lío en Bielorrusia



## JmDt (27 Feb 2022)

En los últimos 4 días, los grupos bielorrusos y grupos anti-Lukashenko de todas las facciones , en la diáspora o en la propia Bielorrusia, viendo que la amenaza de guerra para la nación y al que consideran un “aliado natural” contra Rusia y la Administración Lukashenko.

En los canales de los grupos, es posible ver fotos de militantes bielorrusos anti-Lukashenko, que se unieron a la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania en operaciones contra las Fuerzas Rusas y que están tratando de mudarse a Ucrania desde Bielorrusia, comenzaron a aparecer y difundirse.

Otro punto del conflicto de Europa del Este comienza a desarrollarse

Eso dice en Telegram.... De ser cierto se calienta el este de Europa y posible problema en la retaguardia del ataque a Kiev en bielorrusia .


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Feb 2022)

Comandante nos puede dar un resumen rápido de cómo ve las cosas??

Un minuto y resultado ....

Todo lo que hay colgado en Burbuja es basura con gente hablando de chorradas que no ha visto un fusil en su vida ni de lejos


----------



## JmDt (27 Feb 2022)

La verdad es que no se más que lo que veo en las noticias.

Donde me gusta informarme es en el canal de Youtube de cosas militares y en polítical room tienen gente muy preparada un tal yago, Guillermo pulido y truffault entre otros.

Yo sigo sus análisis diarios son muy buenos a ellos me remito.



Yo creo que Europa depende de la capacidad de resistir de los ucranianos, les hemos negado todo, debemos armarlos todo lo que podamos con medios contracarros y antiaéreos es decir JAVELIN o Spike y Stinger o Mistral en un primer momento y después seguir recomponiendo sus unidades.

RUSIA no ha empleado todas sus fuerzas en el área de operaciones, apenas a empleado 1/3 y los ataques han sido rápidos sin preparación de artillería ni medios acorazados en masa. Esto era porque querían hacer caer al gobierno en los primeros días y provocar un golpe de estado y eso ha fracasado, Kiev no ha caído.

Que espera no lo sé pero creo que un aumento de las bajas civiles porque Rusia tendrá que emplearse a fondo usando artillería y blindados para avanzar.

Puede que a Rusia se la abran otros frentes en Chechenia, Bielorrusia etc que podrían hacerle distraer tropas de Ucrania yo si fuera el que decide armaría a todo pais que quiera independizarse de la esfera de influencia rusa.

Hemos regresado a la guerra clásica a Clausewitz... El postmodernismo militar ha fracasado diseñar ejércitos para conflictos en la zona gris y misiones de paz es un error.

Sobre el ejército ruso hay mucha información en la red.

A nivel de planeamiento (para ejercicios) en las FAS se usan los "enemigos didácticos" tipo A, B, C...... pero están modelados con los ejércitos de la guerra fría. Se usan para montar la película del wargame.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Feb 2022)

Le recomiendo el canal de CRONICAS MILITARES 

Es mejor que el de Yago de Cosas Militares

Otro que da muy bueno es la entrevista a Oscar Vara por Juan Ramón Rallo

Otro canal bueno es GEOPOLINOMICOS tb en YT

Y esperando los siguientes programas:

Por tierra Mary aire 

Guerra acorazada de Juan de Austria 

Bellumartis historia militar están dando buenos programas 

Todos en YT


----------



## JmDt (27 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Le recomiendo el canal de CRONICAS MILITARES
> 
> Es mejor que el de Yago de Cosas Militares
> 
> ...



Al final los analistas civiles pueden hablar, los analistas militares son muy buenos y tienen acceso a mejor información pero no pueden hablar. Y si hablan es para defender la versión oficial.

Por eso me encanta escuchar a estos analistas. Si pudiera los metería en los estados mayores.


----------



## Mongolo471 (27 Feb 2022)

Que Rusia utilice a los chechenos para matar gente que es como ellos, ya es una buena cagada y va en contra de los rusos.


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Feb 2022)

A Bielorrusia los tenemos calados desde Polonia algún día rendiremos cuenta con ese país lacayo del Kremlin.
Usar su territorio para invadir Ucrania y encima con recochineo por parte de su presidente.Lo pagarán!!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Feb 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Al final los analistas civiles pueden hablar, los analistas militares son muy buenos y tienen acceso a mejor información pero no pueden hablar. Y si hablan es para defender la versión oficial.
> 
> Por eso me encanta escuchar a estos analistas. Si pudiera los metería en los estados mayores.



Sinceramente comandante tengo algo más de preferencia por los rusos que los ukros 

En el siguiente sentido: 

Hay decenas de millones de moros en Europa

Solo algo de esto los puede echar 

Aparte del NWO masonico 


Si esto de Rusia hace algo para echar a los moros.... soy pro ruso 

No soy hipócrita


----------



## Nicors (27 Feb 2022)

Hoy en rne habló claro un alto mando español.


----------



## JmDt (27 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Sinceramente comandante tengo algo más de preferencia por los rusos que los ukros
> 
> En el siguiente sentido:
> 
> ...



Creo que más por preferencia por un bando o por otro tanto rusia como Ucrania sirven a su interés nacional mientras que en España nuestros líderes desconocen cual es el interés nacional.

ESPAÑA debería estar preparada militar y socialmente para montarle un lío a Marruecos como el que Putin le ha liado a Ucrania si los moros amenazan nuestra soberanía.

Los moros amenazan nuestra soberanía con la conivencia de parte de nuestra sociedad y de nuestros gobernantes.

Quizás esté conflicto ponga la defensa entre nuestras prioridades aunque sinceramente lo dudo.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (27 Feb 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Hoy en rne habló claro un alto mando español.



Que dijo?


----------



## Poseidón (27 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> A Bielorrusia los tenemos calados desde Polonia algún día rendiremos cuenta con ese país lacayo del Kremlin.
> Usar su territorio para invadir Ucrania y encima con recochineo por parte de su presidente.Lo pagarán!!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Si hombre si, vais a tener suerte si este siglo no acabais desmembrados de nuevo. Que coñazo tener que aguantar las pullas de los argentino de europa macho.


----------



## machotafea (27 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Sinceramente comandante tengo algo más de preferencia por los rusos que los ukros
> 
> En el siguiente sentido:
> 
> ...



Hipócrita no. Sólo eres imbécil. 

Los moros hasta la cocina los vas a tener, y en el dormitorio de tu hermana seguro que ya has tenido a más de uno.


----------



## machotafea (27 Feb 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Que Rusia utilice a los chechenos para matar gente que es como ellos, ya es una buena cagada y va en contra de los rusos.



Chechenia forma parte de Rusia. Son su gente. Pero qué te voy a explicar a tí, MONGOLO.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Feb 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Hipócrita no. Sólo eres imbécil.
> 
> Los moros hasta la cocina los vas a tener, y en el dormitorio de tu hermana seguro que ya has tenido a más de uno.



No me cites en un hilo serio, vete a dar el coñazo a Guardería


----------



## Mongolo471 (27 Feb 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Chechenia forma parte de Rusia. Son su gente. Pero qué te voy a explicar a tí, MONGOLO.



Los chechenos tienen más del ISIS, que de rusos, y en el pasado ya mataron bastantes rusos.


----------



## machotafea (27 Feb 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Los chechenos tienen más del ISIS, que de rusos, y en el pasado ya mataron bastantes rusos.



Chechenia forma parte de la Confederación Rusia. Ucrania todavía no. Quién es "su gente", repito, MONGOLO?


----------



## Mongolo471 (27 Feb 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Chechenia forma parte de la Confederación Rusia. Ucrania todavía no. Quién es "su gente", repito, MONGOLO?



Pues simplemente están invadiendo un país que no tiene nada que ver con ellos. Gracias por reconocerlo. Más tonto y naces Putin.


----------



## machotafea (27 Feb 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Pues simplemente están invadiendo un país que no tiene nada que ver con ellos. Gracias por reconocerlo. Más tonto y naces Putin.



No. Los rusos quieren que Ucrania forme también parte de esa Confederación. Como en el puto pasado. 

Y ahora, sigo metiéndole el rabo por el culo a tu hermana.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (27 Feb 2022)

EEUU desplegando "Blackwaters", quién podía imaginarlo.


----------



## Komanche O_o (27 Feb 2022)

Parece que Bielorrusia tiene envidia de nuestra tasa de paro endémica de dos cifras, no independizase hasta los 30, nuestros cuchitril es de 40 mts a mefuo millón de Euros....


----------



## Ratnik (27 Feb 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Que Rusia utilice a los chechenos para matar gente que es como ellos, ya es una buena cagada y va en contra de los rusos.



los ucranianos también utilizaron chechenos contra los insurgentes del Donbass pero en menor proporción. Me parece un error por parte de Rusia y ser un verdadero hijo de la gran puta utilizar a esa gente.


----------



## Mongolo471 (27 Feb 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> No. Los rusos quieren que Ucrania forme también parte de esa Confederación. Como en el puto pasado.
> 
> Y ahora, sigo metiéndole el rabo por el culo a tu hermana.



Y no es no, el problema es que Rusia y tú no lo entendéis. 
Por cierto, en el pasado Kiev siempre fue el origen de Rusia, la cual luchó contra mongolos y otomanos. Hoy en día, irónicamente, les mandan mongolos y otomanos.


----------



## chortinator (27 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Sinceramente comandante tengo algo más de preferencia por los rusos que los ukros
> 
> En el siguiente sentido:
> 
> ...




Tenemos un enemigo comun el nwo. Me imagino por ejemplo uk, francia, españa, entrando en guerra con rusia .. igual la gente se cree que la moronegrada va a ir a luchar por estos paises, nos obligaran a ir a los blanquitos, mientras que la moronegrada se quedara en nuestros paises riendose de nosotros. Nuestros enemigos son nuestros dirigentes que han traicionado a su pueblo 

No soy proruso,putin me parece un hp... Pero el enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo.


----------



## Alcazar (27 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Sinceramente comandante tengo algo más de preferencia por los rusos que los ukros
> 
> En el siguiente sentido:
> 
> ...



Rusia tiene mas moros que Marruecos.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (27 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Sinceramente comandante tengo algo más de preferencia por los rusos que los ukros
> 
> En el siguiente sentido:
> 
> ...



Acaban de inundar ucrania con moros


----------



## PIA (27 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> A Bielorrusia los tenemos calados desde Polonia algún día rendiremos cuenta con ese país lacayo del Kremlin.
> Usar su territorio para invadir Ucrania y encima con recochineo por parte de su presidente.Lo pagarán!!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Si, sí detrás del teclado. Maricón, ya estás tardando en ir a Ucrania a combatir.


----------



## machotafea (27 Feb 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Y no es no, el problema es que Rusia y tú no lo entendéis.
> Por cierto, en el pasado Kiev siempre fue el origen de Rusia, la cual luchó contra mongolos y otomanos. Hoy en día, irónicamente, les mandan mongolos y otomanos.



Pronto en España, si Dios quiere.


----------



## Mongolo471 (27 Feb 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Pronto en España, si Dios quiere.



Dios no existe, solo la perseverancia y la falta de principios, que ocurre en todo país occidentalizado.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Feb 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Dios no existe, solo la perseverancia y la falta de principios, que ocurre en todo país occidentalizado.



Dios existe

Doy fe de ello


----------



## machotafea (27 Feb 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Dios no existe, solo la perseverancia y la falta de principios, que ocurre en todo país occidentalizado.



Go to the hell, son of a Porky.


----------



## Ricohombre (27 Feb 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Al final los analistas civiles pueden hablar, los analistas militares son muy buenos y tienen acceso a mejor información pero no pueden hablar. Y si hablan es para defender la versión oficial.
> 
> Por eso me encanta escuchar a estos analistas. Si pudiera los metería en los estados mayores.



Yago Rodriguez de Cosas Militares tiene videos claramente patrióticos que son de agradecer, se me ocurren por ejemplo el que hablo de las carencias de España en materia de defensa, o en el del S80 cuando vino a decir que Francia si puede va a joder a España en todo. Ahora ademas ya habla sin cortarse del enorme problema que tenemos con el reino moro del sur, me alegro que tenga cada vez mas éxito porque se lo merece. Si es ud. oficial: a ver si espabilan porque si no, nos tocara ver como los moros se hacen con España otra vez y no me refiero solo a Ceuta y Melilla...

Hay patriotas por libre que hacen mas que toda la tropa (civil) que trabaja en el Ministerio de Defensa contra los mejores intereses de España.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Feb 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Yago Rodriguez de Cosas Militares tiene videos claramente patrióticos que son de agradecer, se me ocurren por ejemplo el que hablo de las carencias de España en materia de defensa, o en el del S80 cuando vino a decir que Francia si puede va a joder a España en todo. Ahora ademas ya habla sin cortarse del enorme problema que tenemos con el reino moro del sur, me alegro que tenga cada vez mas éxito porque se lo merece. Si es ud. oficial: a ver si espabilan porque si no, nos tocara ver como los moros se hacen con España otra vez y no me refiero solo a Ceuta y Melilla...
> 
> Hay patriotas por libre que hacen mas que toda la tropa (civil) que trabaja en el Ministerio de Defensa contra los mejores intereses de España.




Es mi percepción o ESTOY EQUIVOCADO pero en diversos canales escucho 

hablar del tema moro sin las reservas mentales de antes

Y cito los canales que me he dado cuenta :

Crónicas Militares 

Por tierra mar y aire

Geopolinomicos (Oscar Vara)

Hablando del tema moro en plan casi burbuja


----------



## Ricohombre (27 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Es mi percepción o ESTOY EQUIVOCADO pero en diversos canales escucho
> 
> hablar del tema moro sin las reservas mentales de antes
> 
> ...



Es algo que tiene que salir al debate publico, pero no solo sobre el reino moro, sino sobre la población alóctona mora que tenemos en España (como vimos hace dias con el caso de rapero Morad). Es una amenaza de la que no nos vamos a librar hasta que no se reconquiste y colonice una zona de seguridad en el norte de Africa.


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Sinceramente comandante tengo algo más de preferencia por los rusos que los ukros
> 
> En el siguiente sentido:
> 
> ...



Tu eres tonto y en tu casa no lo saben.
Están los rusos enviando moros chechenos para masacrar a sus hermanos de sangre.
Enviaron mogollón de moros de Siria montando los en aviones a la frontera de Polonia y la UE.
Moscú está lleno de musulmanes y no Ucrania,

Y dices que estos rojos asesinos rusos nos salvarán de los moros?

Suicidarse ya subnormal!


----------



## Mongolo471 (27 Feb 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Go to the hell, son of a Porky.



Los cerdos son iguales al ser humano... en todos los sentidos. El infierno no me preocupa, ni el paraíso.


----------



## Marco Porcio (27 Feb 2022)

A que Europa de mierda dices que hay que defender? A una Europa no cristiana en la que en unas décadas ya no habrá blancos, una Europa en la que se fomenta la delincuencia a todos los niveles. Jajajaja pues ves a defenderla tu que yo aquí me quedo. Acojonante como en tan solo 20 años de doctrina nacionalista consigues una guerra como la actual. Gente tarada que esta dispuesta a morir por su misero país artificial, creado expresamente en su momento para una guerra futura como la actual. Luchando gente de la misma raza, religión, geografía y clima etc. Acojonante como lo robotas que sois, repitiendo todo lo que dice la tele sin pensar una puta mierda por vosotros mismos. Ayer era ser pro vacuna hoy es ser pro ucro, en lugar de ver lo que de verdad pasa que es que gente decente de ambos bandos esta muriendo a saco.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Feb 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Tu eres tonto y en tu casa no lo saben.
> Están los rusos enviando moros chechenos para masacrar a sus hermanos de sangre.
> Enviaron mogollón de moros de Siria montando los en aviones a la frontera de Polonia y la UE.
> Moscú está lleno de musulmanes y no Ucrania,
> ...



No pongas así....

Sabes porque hacen eso???

Porque aquí les compramos los moros

A lo que voy es que todo esto cuando se expanda QUE SE EXPANDIRÁ....

Creará profundas convulsiones sociales en Europa y la gente se dará cuenta de los moros 

Entre deuda y más deuda y bajos tipos y que no falta de nada los moros siguen estando aquí porque hay comida

Es a lo que voy

No te posiciones tan ucraniano que los que los apoyan son del NWO también 

Yo hablo que Pepito Pérez con 3 hijos y hasta ahora hombre de bien y muy calmado no pueda llenar la nevera 

Lo pillas ?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Feb 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> (Los polacos sois) los argentinos de europa macho.



Eso ha sido cruel.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Feb 2022)

soros arma a los grupos violentos locales, si aqui gobierna vOx serian las bandas latinas macheteras...


----------



## Poseidón (27 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Eso ha sido cruel.



Tu te puedes creer que ciudadanos de un pais que ha sido el mas "desmembrado" de la historia de Europa tengan tantas infulas y sean tan altivos?

Joder, son insoportables y no es solo burbuja, en casi todos los foros/juegos/internet son iguales. Pandilla de matados, un poco de humildad coño que no es la primera vez que Europa los deja tirados y los sacrifica.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Feb 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Creo que más por preferencia por un bando o por otro tanto rusia como Ucrania sirven a su interés nacional mientras que en España nuestros líderes desconocen cual es el interés nacional.
> 
> ESPAÑA debería estar preparada militar y socialmente para montarle un lío a Marruecos como el que Putin le ha liado a Ucrania si los moros amenazan nuestra soberanía.
> 
> ...



Los moros amenazan porque tienen al tío Sam detrás, sino no abrían la boca y seguirían en alpargatas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Feb 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Tu te puedes creer que ciudadanos de un pais que ha sido el mas "desmembrado" de la historia de Europa tengan tantas infulas y sean tan altivos?



Si no fueran así probablemente seguirían desmembrados...



Poseidón dijo:


> Joder, son insoportables y no es solo burbuja, en casi todos los foros/juegos/internet son iguales. Pandilla de matados, un poco de humildad coño que no es la primera vez que Europa los deja tirados y los sacrifica.



Bueno, yo a los que son del Real Madrid no los veo tan insoportables...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Feb 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> ESPAÑA debería estar preparada militar y socialmente para montarle un lío a Marruecos como el que Putin le ha liado a Ucrania si los moros amenazan nuestra soberanía.
> 
> Los moros amenazan nuestra soberanía con la conivencia de parte de nuestra sociedad y de nuestros gobernantes.



Sebta y Melilla serán entregadas sin disparar un solo tiro, igual que el Sáhara.


----------



## cebollo (27 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que con una invasión relámpago y detener al gobierno a los dos dias, Putin se hubiera conformado con Crimea y el Dombass. 

Si la cosa se complica y hay muchas bajas rusas acabará quedándose con Ucrania entera porque los rusos no van a aceptar muchos soldados muertos a cambio de un pacto que les va a parecer desnatado.


----------



## Cosmopolita (27 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo creo que con una invasión relámpago y detener al gobierno a los dos dias, Putin se hubiera conformado con Crimea y el Dombass.
> 
> Si la cosa se complica y hay muchas bajas rusas acabará quedándose con Ucrania entera porque los rusos no van a aceptar muchos soldados muertos a cambio de un pacto que les va a parecer desnatado.



Salvo que no sea capaz de demostrar el control que declara que tiene.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Feb 2022)

Mira, te recuerdo que fue Bielorrusia el que intentó desestabilizar las fronteras polacas trayendo inmigrantes ilegales desde Siria, Irak, incluso Pakistán y algún que otro país más,traídos desde esos países vía Minsk y llevados a la frontera para dejarlos tirados ahí y hacer presión a Polonia y la U.E así que no me vengas contando milongas y no defiendas a esos lacayos pro Rusia.
Polonia en ningún momento ha metido las narices en los asuntos de esas marionetas afín al Kremlin pero sí que ha denunciado la falta de democracia en el país.Pero no te preocupes que algún día se ajustará cuentas eso tenlo por seguro.
Lo más bajuno es utilizar tu país para invadir a uno de tus vecinos cuando no tienes nada que ver con ello prestándote al juego sucio del Kremlin ahora dice que no se va a involucrar con soldados en la invasión de Ucrania faltaría más!!! Pero así y todo quedó como un pelele a las órdenes de la federación rusa.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## BudSpencer (27 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> A Bielorrusia los tenemos calados desde Polonia algún día rendiremos cuenta con ese país lacayo del Kremlin.
> Usar su territorio para invadir Ucrania y encima con recochineo por parte de su presidente.Lo pagarán!!!
> Pozdrawiam.



La proporción de polacos en este foro es muy destacable. ¿Qué le veis de interés?


----------



## BudSpencer (27 Feb 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo creo que con una invasión relámpago y detener al gobierno a los dos dias, Putin se hubiera conformado con Crimea y el Dombass.
> 
> Si la cosa se complica y hay muchas bajas rusas acabará quedándose con Ucrania entera porque los rusos no van a aceptar muchos soldados muertos a cambio de un pacto que les va a parecer desnatado.



Una valoración muy realista. Los ucranianos deben valorar en qué medida quieren presentar batalla, cuanto más alta sea más intervención rusa al final.

La guerra está perdida para los ucranianos. Si asumen ser neutrales (ni siquiera pro-rusos) podrán seguir siendo muy independientes, si causan un coste de guerra alto a Rusia se convertirán en una República Democrática de Alemania (RDA). Sería un nuevo Telón de Acero en Ucrania.


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Feb 2022)

Mira, si intentas hacer demagogia con lo del Reino Unido y Polonia te diré que no vayas por esos lares porque no tienes razón y me da a mí que estás generalizando y quieres sacar tajada de esa generalización diciendo que en el Reino Unido no son bienvenidos los polacos que no los quieren etc... Al contrario viven miles y miles de polacos ahí que están trabajando ahí que el Reino Unido ha sido uno de los países que le han abierto las puertas a los polacos desde la segunda guerra mundial y de hecho el polaco es uno de los idiomas después del inglés que más se hablan en el Reino Unido esa es la realidad y no me vengas generalizando las cosas.








El polaco, el segundo idioma más hablado en Gran Bretaña El polaco, el segundo idioma más hablado en Gran Bretaña - BBC News Mundo


Los expertos relacionan estos datos con la ola de inmigración procedente del Este de Europa que llegó a Gran Bretaña en la última década.




www.bbc.com












Por fin un país europeo ofrece su apoyo militar a Polonia, y ese país ni siquiera está de la UE







www.outono.net




El Reino Unido se ofrece invocando su «larga historia de amistad» con Polonia
Ha hecho más el Reino Unido por Polonia que la URSS y Rusia juntas.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Feb 2022)

Lo que demuestra que Rusia no es la nación adalid cristiana que pretenden vender los ciber rusquis



machotafea dijo:


> Chechenia forma parte de la Confederación Rusia. Ucrania todavía no. Quién es "su gente", repito, MONGOLO?


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Feb 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Una valoración muy realista. Los ucranianos deben valorar en qué medida quieren presentar batalla, cuanto más alta sea más intervención rusa al final.
> 
> La guerra está perdida para los ucranianos. Si asumen ser neutrales (ni siquiera pro-rusos) podrán seguir siendo muy independientes, si causan un coste de guerra alto a Rusia se convertirán en una República Democrática de Alemania (RDP). Sería un nuevo Telón de Acero en Ucrania.



Y qué se supone que deberían hacer los ucranianos? Bajarse los pantalones o qué? Le recuerdo Bud Spencer que Ucrania ES UN PAÍS SOBERANO lo entiendes? Porque se ve que no! Ucrania es un país soberano con derecho a decidir su futuro no hay más.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Lo que demuestra que Rusia no es la nación adalid cristiana que pretenden vender los ciber rusquis



Ahh! Pero tú pensabas como muchos de aquí que Putin era el nuevo Salvador de Europa y del mundo? Jajajajaja! A los rusos hay que conocerlos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Feb 2022)

Cómo voy a pensar eso, hombre, es lo que venden los ciber rusquis para engañar panolis



IVNP71 dijo:


> Ahh! Pero tú pensabas como muchos de aquí que Putin era el nuevo Salvador de Europa y del mundo? Jajajajaja! A los rusos hay que conocerlos.
> Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (27 Feb 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Que Rusia utilice a los chechenos para matar gente que es como ellos, ya es una buena cagada y va en contra de los rusos.



Esos son los chechenos pro rusos. Los chechenos Islamistas radicales se tuvieron que pirar. Ahora están en campos de entrenamiento en Bosnia, financiados por Arabia Saudí y apoyados por la OTAN. Si entran en la guerra, podrían desestabilizar la no intervención de Europa....


----------



## BudSpencer (27 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y qué se supone que deberían hacer los ucranianos? Bajarse los pantalones o qué? Le recuerdo Bud Spencer que Ucrania ES UN PAÍS SOBERANO lo entiendes? Porque se ve que no! Ucrania es un país soberano con derecho a decidir su futuro no hay más.
> Pozdrawiam.



Ucrania es un país SOBERANO dirigido por un gobierno que ha traído la guerra a las casas de sus ciudadanos. Un gobierno que no cuenta con el apoyo mayoritario de los ucranianos.

Ucrania debe hacer pagar al gobierno. Consejo de guerra para Zelenski y su camarilla y deben ser colgados en plaza pública.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Feb 2022)

¿En base a qupé pretendes que se sometan los ucranianos a Rusia? 



BudSpencer dijo:


> Una valoración muy realista. Los ucranianos deben valorar en qué medida quieren presentar batalla, cuanto más alta sea más intervención rusa al final.
> 
> La guerra está perdida para los ucranianos. Si asumen ser neutrales (ni siquiera pro-rusos) podrán seguir siendo muy independientes, si causan un coste de guerra alto a Rusia se convertirán en una República Democrática de Alemania (RDP). Sería un nuevo Telón de Acero en Ucrania.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Feb 2022)

La guerra La han traído a Ucrania, como de costumbre, los rusos. Y tendrán que intentar patearlos del país. Punto. 



BudSpencer dijo:


> Ucrania es un país SOBERANO dirigido por un gobierno que ha traído la guerra a las casas de sus ciudadanos. Un gobierno que no cuenta con el apoyo mayoritario de los ucranianos.
> 
> Ucrania debe hacer pagar al gobierno. Consejo de guerra para Zelenski y su camarilla y deben ser colgados en plaza pública.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Feb 2022)

Vale me has convencido dejamos que gane la UE y sigan con lo.mismo


----------



## BudSpencer (27 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿En base a qupé pretendes que se sometan los ucranianos a Rusia?



Ahora mismo hablamos de sometimiento del pueblo ucraniano a un loco como Zelenski. La gente confunde Ucrania con el gobierno actual. Zelenski es escoria y Ucrania está muy por encima de este señor.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Feb 2022)

Fumada, es Putin quien está haciendo matanzas con su dimitri invasión

Dejad de cipayear a Putin. ¿O acaso no eres Español? 



BudSpencer dijo:


> Ahora mismo hablamos de sometimiento del pueblo ucraniano a un loco como Zelenski. La gente confunde Ucrania con el gobierno actual. Zelenski es escoria y Ucrania está muy por encima de este señor.


----------



## BudSpencer (27 Feb 2022)

Sigue poniendo el culo al Tío Sam mientras te plantan la guerra en plena Europa Central.


----------



## Vulcan86 (27 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Dios existe
> 
> Doy fe de ello




Y como puedes probarlo ?


----------



## BudSpencer (27 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Fumada, es Putin quien está haciendo matanzas con su dimitri invasión
> 
> Dejad de cipayear a Putin. ¿O acaso no eres Español?



Los europeos tenemos que llegar a acuerdos y no parece que entendáis que EEUU está jugando con todos nosotros por su interés personal. Europa es un campo de batalla para EEUU mientras ellos se decojonan de nosotros.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Feb 2022)

Y por eso, ucras y polacos han de dejarse pisar por Rusia... 



BudSpencer dijo:


> Los europeos tenemos que llegar a acuerdos y no parece que entendáis que EEUU está jugando con todos nosotros por su interés personal. Europa es un campo de batalla para EEUU mientras ellos se decojonan de nosotros.


----------



## Vulcan86 (27 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Mira, te recuerdo que fue Bielorrusia el que intentó desestabilizar las fronteras polacas trayendo inmigrantes ilegales desde Siria, Irak, incluso Pakistán y algún que otro país más,traídos desde esos países vía Minsk y llevados a la frontera para dejarlos tirados ahí y hacer presión a Polonia y la U.E así que no me vengas contando milongas y no defiendas a esos lacayos pro Rusia.
> Polonia en ningún momento ha metido las narices en los asuntos de esas marionetas afín al Kremlin pero sí que ha denunciado la falta de democracia en el país.Pero no te preocupes que algún día se ajustará cuentas eso tenlo por seguro.
> Lo más bajuno es utilizar tu país para invadir a uno de tus vecinos cuando no tienes nada que ver con ello prestándote al juego sucio del Kremlin ahora dice que no se va a involucrar con soldados en la invasión de Ucrania faltaría más!!! Pero así y todo quedó como un pelele a las órdenes de la federación rusa.
> Pozdrawiam.





Los disidentes sorosianos bielorrusos se esconden en Polonia


----------



## BudSpencer (27 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Y por eso, ucras y polacos han de dejarse pisar por Rusia...



Son países vecinos y hay que llegar a acuerdos. Aquí hay un tipo, Zelenski, que le importa tres cojones la relación con Rusia y ha generado un caos en la región.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Feb 2022)

Hay un tal Putin que ha invadido Ucrania y amenaza a las bálticas, Finlandia, Polonia, etc

Y habéis una serie de gente en el foro, se supone que Españoles, pero que os comportáis como si fuéseis nacionalistas rusos

También vinculación emocional? O qué é lo qué é? 



BudSpencer dijo:


> Son países vecinos y hay que llegar a acuerdos. Aquí hay un tipo, Zelenski, que le importa tres cojones la relación con Rusia y ha generado un caos en la región.


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Sinceramente comandante tengo algo más de preferencia por los rusos que los ukros
> 
> En el siguiente sentido:
> 
> ...



Sabes que Rusia protege especificamente la religion islamica, la considera parte de su cultura historica y persigue criminalmente la "islamofobia" no?

No existe ni un solo pais en todo Occidente a este nivel de follacabrismo. Otra cosa es el negocio moronegro de nuestros amigos socialistas. Y este empezaba a cuestionarse por las protestas de los del Este cuando ...PUTIN les queria colar islamistas por bielorusia, ¿te acuerdas?

Ahora, gracias a Putin seguro que en los proximos AÑOS en Bruselas van a discutir sobre moronegros e invasion islamista. Segurisimo. Plandemia numero 2 e invasion moronegra via Barajas, mientras la PSOE nos cuela un estado de excepcion. Ahora si, el bueno y constitucional. 

Seguid aplaudiendo la guerra de Putin, seguid.


----------



## Hannibaal (27 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Dejad de cipayear a Putin. ¿O acaso no eres Español?



Dejad de cipayear a EE.UU y a los anglosionistas en general. LLevan desde 2004 a saco intentando desestabilizar la región de los países en la frontera Este de Rusia, intentando colocar en Ucrania gobiernos pro U.E y pro OTAN, desestabilizando y finalmente promoviendo el golpe de Estado de 2014 que dejó en el poder a un gobierno ilegítimo y criminal que derogó la constitución de Ucrania, en 2008 lo que hicieron en Georgia, en 2020 el intento de golpe de Estado en Bielorrusia.... Ahora en Ucrania gobiernan unos locos nacionalistas que ha permitido episodios de acoso y limpieza etnica contra una minoria y se atreven a decir que quieren recuperar Crimea y que quieren entrar en la OTAN. Vosotros o sois subnormales si no entendéis el juego que ha venido haciendo EE.UU en esta región y que la reacción de Rusia era inevitable.


----------



## Hannibaal (27 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Y habéis una serie de gente en el foro, se supone que Españoles, pero que os comportáis como si fuéseis nacionalistas rusos



¿Por qué te comportas como un nacionalista estadounidense?


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Feb 2022)

Te equivocas, en mi caso. Lo demás no merece la pena ni contestarlo, solo insistes en más rusqui cipayismo patético.



Hannibaal dijo:


> Dejad de cipayear a EE.UU y a los anglosionistas en general. LLevan desde 2004 a saco intentando desestabilizar la región de los países en la frontera Este de Rusia, intentando colocar en Ucrania gobiernos pro U.E y pro OTAN, desestabilizando y finalmente promoviendo el golpe de Estado de 2014 que dejó en el poder a un gobierno ilegítimo y criminal que derogó la constitución de Ucrania, en 2008 lo que hicieron en Georgia, en 2020 el intento de golpe de Estado en Bielorrusia.... Ahora en Ucrania gobiernan unos locos nacionalistas que ha permitido episodios de acoso y limpieza etnica contra una minoria y se atreven a decir que quieren recuperar Crimea y que quieren entrar en la OTAN. Vosotros o sois subnormales si no entendéis el juego que ha venido haciendo EE.UU en esta región y que la reacción de Rusia era inevitable.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Feb 2022)

Jajaja, a la vista está en mi historial que estás mintiendo

Es lo que me permite cantaros las cuarenta a los cipayos de uno u otro signo



Hannibaal dijo:


> ¿Por qué te comportas como un nacionalista estadounidense?


----------



## Hannibaal (27 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Te equivocas, en mi caso. Lo demás no merece la pena ni contestarlo, solo insistes en más rusqui cipayismo patético.





Bernaldo dijo:


> Jajaja, a la vista está en mi historial que estás mintiendo
> 
> Es lo que me permite cantaros las cuarenta a los cipayos de uno u otro signo



¿No merece la pena contestarlo? ¿Ese es tu único argumento "te equivocas en mi caso"? 

¿Por qué te permites llamar traidores al servicio de Rusia a quienes no están de acuerdo con la política que ha seguido EE.UU y la OTAN en Ucrania y toda esa región? Usando tu argumento, a la vista de mi historial también está claro que mientes y por eso me permito cantaros las cuarenta a los cipayos al servicio de EE.UU.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Feb 2022)

Se os nota a leguas, de todas las injusticias otánicas - que son muchas- focalizáis allá donde la ruscada marca su estrategia

Lo dicho, o vinculados emocionalmente o lo que dices, directamente traidores



Hannibaal dijo:


> ¿No merece la pena contestarlo? ¿Ese es tu único argumento "te equivocas en mi caso"?
> 
> ¿Por qué te permites llamar traidores al servicio de Rusia a quienes no están de acuerdo con la política que ha seguido EE.UU y la OTAN en Ucrania y toda esa región? Usando tu argumento, a la vista de mi historial también está claro que mientes y por eso me permito cantaros las cuarenta a los cipayos al servicio de EE.UU.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (27 Feb 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> En los últimos 4 días, los grupos bielorrusos y grupos anti-Lukashenko de todas las facciones , en la diáspora o en la propia Bielorrusia, viendo que la amenaza de guerra para la nación y al que consideran un “aliado natural” contra Rusia y la Administración Lukashenko.



Toda esa frase es un sujeto ("los grupos bielorrusos en la diáspora que están viendo una amenaza"), pero no tiene predicado.

No se entiende si querías decir algo.


----------



## Hannibaal (27 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Se os nota a leguas, de todas las injusticias otánicas - que son muchas- focalizáis allá donde la ruscada marca su estrategia
> 
> Lo dicho, o vinculados emocionalmente o lo que dices, directamente traidores



A los Otanistas al servicio del imperio yanqui y anglosionista se os nota a leguas que focalizáis allá donde la OTAN marca su estrategia. 

Lo dicho, o vinculados emocionalmente o lo que dices, directamente traidores.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Feb 2022)

Mi historial, te repito, demuestra que eres mentiroso y actúas como un nacionalista ruso. Cambiar frases que yo genero no te hacen más que quedar como un niñato malcriado del y tú más. 



Hannibaal dijo:


> A los Otanistas al servicio del imperio yanqui y anglosionista se os nota a leguas que focalizáis allá donde la OTAN marca su estrategia.
> 
> Lo dicho, o vinculados emocionalmente o lo que dices, directamente traidores.


----------



## Hannibaal (27 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Mi historial, te repito, demuestra que eres mentiroso y actúas como un nacionalista ruso. Cambiar frases que yo genero no te hacen más que quedar como un niñato malcriado del y tú más.



Mi historial, te repito, demuestra que eres mentiroso y actuas como un nacionalista usano. 

Yo no he cambiado ninguna frase, estoy usando tus mismos argumentos, te pongo delante del espejo, si son falacias es tu problema, cambia los argumentos -en caso de que los tengas- y evita los ad hominem.


----------



## Axouxere (27 Feb 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 960444



¿El parche que lleva pegado en la parte de arriba del chaleco supongo es el grupo sanguíneo, no?
¿En el ejército español hay algo parecido?
Yo sabía que los oficiales de las SS se lo tatuaban en el antebrazo?

Tomo nota de que consideras buen analista militar a Yago de Crónicas Militares. Yo también lo sigo pero al no ser entendido pues no sé cómo es de "profesional".


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Feb 2022)

Lo dicho, te pones a hacer el espejo... se nota que di en clavo.



Hannibaal dijo:


> Mi historial, te repito, demuestra que eres mentiroso y actuas como un nacionalista usano.
> 
> Yo no he cambiado ninguna frase, estoy usando tus mismos argumentos, te pongo delante del espejo, si son falacias es tu problema, cambia los argumentos -en caso de que los tengas- y evita los ad hominem.


----------



## JmDt (27 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Le recomiendo el canal de CRONICAS MILITARES
> 
> Es mejor que el de Yago de Cosas Militares
> 
> ...



Por tierra mar y aire y guerra acorazada los conozco y son excelentes.

Lo que no se es si han sacado la evolución del conflicto día a día los revisaré a ver qué dicen de Ucrania.


----------



## JmDt (27 Feb 2022)

Axouxere dijo:


> ¿El parche que lleva pegado en la parte de arriba del chaleco supongo es el grupo sanguíneo, no?
> ¿En el ejército español hay algo parecido?
> Yo sabía que los oficiales de las SS se lo tatuaban en el antebrazo?
> 
> Tomo nota de que consideras buen analista militar a Yago de Crónicas Militares. Yo también lo sigo pero al no ser entendido pues no sé cómo es de "profesional".



El parche con grupo sanguíneo oficialmente no te lo dan pero normalmente lo llevamos en parches o bordado en la galleta del empleo.

Donde se lleva es en la placa de identificación que se lleva al cuello "dogtag" que esa si que es obligatoria llevarla en misión.


----------



## Insurgent (27 Feb 2022)

Al menos ellos tienen la posibilidad de luchar contra su estatus quo, aquí es literalmente imposible porque nos tienen desarmados y castrados. 
Puta democracia occidental progre.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Feb 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Y como puedes probarlo ?



Como puedes probar que amas a alguien 

Se llama inefabilidad

Esta fuera de la ciencia 

Si fuera dentro de la ciencia Dios no sería Padre


----------



## Pabloom (27 Feb 2022)

Grupos anti-Lukashenko = mercenarios de la OTAN


----------



## Bhender (27 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Mira, si intentas hacer demagogia con lo del Reino Unido y Polonia te diré que no vayas por esos lares porque no tienes razón y me da a mí que estás generalizando y quieres sacar tajada de esa generalización diciendo que en el Reino Unido no son bienvenidos los polacos que no los quieren etc... Al contrario viven miles y miles de polacos ahí que están trabajando ahí que el Reino Unido ha sido uno de los países que le han abierto las puertas a los polacos desde la segunda guerra mundial y de hecho el polaco es uno de los idiomas después del inglés que más se hablan en el Reino Unido esa es la realidad y no me vengas generalizando las cosas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lejos de querer meterme en la conversación que tenías con el otro forero, creo que hay que puntualizar ciertas cosas.

1- Reino Unido no tiene aliados ni amigos, le importa 3 cojones nadie, sirve a sus intereses. Con esto quiero decir que no te hagas ilusiones con los piratas que vosotros más que nadie ya deberíais conocer de que pie calzan. Cuando Alemania invadió Polonia le declararon la guerra, pero de la URSS no dijeron ni pío y acusaron a los alemanes de la matanza de Katyn. Por cierto, ni un soldado británico luchó por liberar el país, usaron a Polonia como excusa para declarar la guerra y si te he visto no me acuerdo.

2- La Unión Europea trata a Polonia como si fuera un país autoritario, incluso sancionándola Corte de la UE multa a Polonia con un millón de euros diarios en medio de disputa judicial. Como queréis tener soberanía y no cuelan las doctrinas NWO se pasan el día tirando mierda hacia Polonia, lo cual me parece deleznable, pero la opinión que generan los mass mierda cala, y la europa occidental ve a Polonia como si fuera Rusia (en el sentido despectivo).

3- Si estáis en la UE y la OTAN es por interés de la angloesfera y en menor medida de la parte occidental de Europa. Todos los países del este (como Polonia) sois la zona colchón (buffer) para que en el poco problable escenario de una guerra abierta entre la OTAN y Rusia (puede que con China), los conflictos se desarrollen en esa zona, es decir, que las batallas y las bombas destruyan esos países mientras la zona occidental se queda intacta. En el tablero geoestratégico sois piezas sacrificables.

Decir que no tengo nada en contra de Polonia, me parece un país admirable que le echa pelotas a la hora de defender su soberanía política y su legado cristiano y conservador.

Por cierto, nada se dice de los cientos de miles de refugiados ucranianos que acogió Polonia en 2014-15, parece que si no son marrones y mahometanos no valen.


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> No pongas así....
> 
> Sabes porque hacen eso???
> 
> ...



Pillo que eres retrasado mental.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Feb 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Pillo que eres retrasado mental.



Tú eres una eminencia


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Feb 2022)

Bhender dijo:


> Lejos de querer meterme en la conversación que tenías con el otro forero, creo que hay que puntualizar ciertas cosas.
> 
> 1- Reino Unido no tiene aliados ni amigos, le importa 3 cojones nadie, sirve a sus intereses. Con esto quiero decir que no te hagas ilusiones con los piratas que vosotros más que nadie ya deberíais conocer de que pie calzan. Cuando Alemania invadió Polonia le declararon la guerra, pero de la URSS no dijeron ni pío y acusaron a los alemanes de la matanza de Katyn. Por cierto, ni un soldado británico luchó por liberar el país, usaron a Polonia como excusa para declarar la guerra y si te he visto no me acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo. Los anglos tienen esa zona como combustible que les permite inflamar cuando quieran y de ese modo marcar el tempo de los conflictos.

Es una pena que tengas razón pero, qué remedio les queda. Sus vecinos les han machacado históricamente sin compasión cuando les ha convenido.

Solo si un día resurge un nuevo orden hispánico tendrán un aliado firme al que agarrarse.

Si yo fuera patriota polaco me haría hispanista a largo plazo. A corto comprendo que circunstancias obligan y estén echados en brazos anglo.


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo. Los anglos tienen esa zona como combustible que les permite inflamar cuando quieran y de ese modo marcar el tempo de los conflictos.
> 
> Es una pena que tengas razón pero, qué remedio les queda. Sus vecinos les han machacado históricamente sin compasión cuando les ha convenido.
> 
> ...



Entonces Bernaldo en este contexto que hacemos? Nos desligamos de la OTAN? Eso sería suicidio de partida y más viendo al agresor ruso lo que está haciendo en Ucrania es complicado pero a día de hoy no hay más solución que la OTAN por lo menos para Polonia si alguno tiene otra solución que me la diga ahhh! Y no me digan de formar parte de la esfera rusa porque eso es salir de Guatemala a Guatepeor.
La OTAN es nuestro paraguas y de momento gracias a la alianza Atlántica sobrevivimos esa es la realidad no hay otra, no concebimos otra por lo menos es la opinión mayoritaria en Polonia.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Bhender (27 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo. Los anglos tienen esa zona como combustible que les permite inflamar cuando quieran y de ese modo marcar el tempo de los conflictos.
> 
> Es una pena que tengas razón pero, qué remedio les queda. Sus vecinos les han machacado históricamente sin compasión cuando les ha convenido.
> 
> ...



Están en una zona geográfica muy jodida y despues de la disolución de la mancomunidad con Lituania poco han podido hacer, perdiendo mucho territorio y capacidad defensiva frente a los vecinos grandes (Alemania y Rusia).

Puedes usar a los anglos por conveniencia, el problema es que ellos tienen más experiencia jugando esas cartas y les puede salir rana.

Pues no me desagrada la opción de nuevo orden hispánico con Polonia como aliada-socia. Nunca hemos tenido problemas entre nosotros y por lo menos compartimos raíces católicas.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Entonces Bernaldo en este contexto que hacemos? Nos desligamos de la OTAN? Eso sería suicidio de partida y más viendo al agresor ruso lo que está haciendo en Ucrania es complicado pero a día de hoy no hay más solución que la OTAN por lo menos para Polonia si alguno tiene otra solución que me la diga ahhh! Y no me digan de formar parte de la esfera rusa porque eso es salir de Guatemala a Guatepeor.
> La OTAN es nuestro paraguas y de momento gracias a la alianza Atlántica sobrevivimos esa es la realidad no hay otra, no concebimos otra por lo menos es la opinión mayoritaria en Polonia.
> Pozdrawiam.



En este contexto, efectivamente, llevas razón. Mis mejores deseos para Polonia, sinceramente.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Feb 2022)

Bhender dijo:


> Están en una zona geográfica muy jodida y despues de la disolución de la mancomunidad con Lituania poco han podido hacer, perdiendo mucho territorio y capacidad defensiva frente a los vecinos grandes (Alemania y Rusia).
> 
> Puedes usar a los anglos por conveniencia, el problema es que ellos tienen más experiencia jugando esas cartas y les puede salir rana.
> 
> Pues no me desagrada la opción de nuevo orden hispánico con Polonia como aliada-socia. Nunca hemos tenido problemas entre nosotros y por lo menos compartimos raíces católicas.



Es la mejor opción, en otro mensaje lo esbocé. El problema es que precisa de 3 generaciones, unos 45 años. No vale para lo urgente pero les valdrá cuando la ventana de oportunidad que traen los reajustes geopolíticos se hayan aprovechado. 

Recuerda esa palabra, HISPANIDAD, tomará cada vez mayor eco en los próximos años.


----------



## Bhender (27 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Es la mejor opción, en otro mensaje lo esbocé. El problema es que precisa de 3 generaciones, unos 45 años. No vale para lo urgente pero les valdrá cuando la ventana de oportunidad que traen los reajustes geopolíticos se hayan aprovechado.
> 
> Recuerda esa palabra, HISPANIDAD, tomará cada vez mayor eco en los próximos años.



Que así sea. Estoy hasta las pelotas de vivir en un país sin soberanía, con una clase política vendida a intereses extranjeros.

Si España fuera un país que ha pasado sin pena ni gloria por la historia lo entendería, pero con el legado que tenemos es inaceptable la situación actual.

Larga vida a la Hispanidad.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Feb 2022)

Bhender dijo:


> Que así sea. Estoy hasta las pelotas de vivir en un país sin soberanía, con una clase política vendida a intereses extranjeros.
> 
> Si España fuera un país que ha pasado sin pena ni gloria por la historia lo entendería, pero con el legado que tenemos es inaceptable la situación actual.
> 
> Larga vida a la Hispanidad.



Esa es la actitud, amigo. Hagámonos muchos más. Demomento ya está cuajado un movimiento Internet ero que acabará dando frutos sobre el terreno en unos años. 

Perseverancia y paciencia. 

Utraque Unum.


----------



## Bhender (27 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Esa es la actitud, amigo. Hagámonos muchos más. Demomento ya está cuajado un movimiento Internet ero que acabará dando frutos sobre el terreno en unos años.
> 
> Perseverancia y paciencia.
> 
> Utraque Unum.



NON SUFFICIT ORBIS


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Feb 2022)

Y que conste y ya lo he dicho en varias ocasiones que lo de la OTAN es mejorable, que hay cosas por mejorar dentro de la alianza Atlántica e incluso puedo entender el recelo que pueda traer en muchos foreros la pertenencia de por ejemplo España dentro de la OTAN pero créanme Polonia no tiene ese recelo porque a pesar de todo es nuestro paraguas y sin ese paraguas ya hubiéramos sido pasto del dictador del Kremlin.
Cuando hay bandos está claro o perteneces a uno o perteneces a otro eso de neutral se lo dejamos a Suiza y ya sabemos porque pero en el caso de los demás y más en esa zona del este de Europa o estás con la OTAN o estás con Rusia de una manera u otra.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (27 Feb 2022)

Qué no HeyJoe! Qué el mundo no funciona así amigo y a la historia me remito lo que tú propones es una bajada de pantalones así tal cuál ante Rusia y de humillaciones por parte de ésta estamos hasta el gorro y no me refiero al periodo que vino después de la segunda guerra mundial esto viene de mucho atrás y el problema está enquistado hay recelo por parte del pueblo polaco y como dije antes en este contexto es difícil ser neutral.
En las políticas pro NOM ahí no te quito razón y Polonia tiene su particular lucha con la U.E pero bueno soy de la opinión que Polonia debería pensarse seguir dentro de la unión europea pero en cuánto a la OTAN....qué propones tú? También salir? Para qué? para llevarte las tortas de la federación rusa? O te piensas que la federación rusa te va a dejar que seas neutral? Ya somos mayorcitos para tantas tonterías y la realidad es la que hay no hay más.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Feb 2022)

Pues rehispanícese  y que lleguemos a verlo todos.


----------



## SPQR (27 Feb 2022)

Créete todo lo que ponga en Telegram.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (27 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Sinceramente comandante tengo algo más de preferencia por los rusos que los ukros
> 
> En el siguiente sentido:
> 
> ...



Pero tu de donde sales.... si la mezquita más grande de Europa esta en Rusia, que coño va a echar el loco ruso este a los musulmanes de europa......
Vaya tela









Inauguran en Chechenia la mezquita más grande de Europa


SHALÍ (Sputnik) — La mezquita más grande de Europa, llamada Mahoma en nombre del profeta, fue inaugurada en la ciudad de Shalí, en la república rusa de Chechenia, comunicó un corresponsal de Sputnik.




mundo.sputniknews.com


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Feb 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> Pero tu de donde sales.... si la mezquita más grande de Europa esta en Rusia, que coño va a echar el loco ruso este a los musulmanes de europa......
> Vaya tela
> 
> 
> ...



Mira las mezquitas que hay solamente en Austria

O en España

Y como el Islam es religión como asignatura que se da en España 

Y me dices ahora de donde sales tú 

Otro listo


----------



## hartman (27 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> A Bielorrusia los tenemos calados desde Polonia algún día rendiremos cuenta con ese país lacayo del Kremlin.
> Usar su territorio para invadir Ucrania y encima con recochineo por parte de su presidente.Lo pagarán!!!
> Pozdrawiam.



yo intentaria anexionarme grodno.


----------



## Hermericus (27 Feb 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 960444
> Ver archivo adjunto 960445
> En los últimos 4 días, los grupos bielorrusos y grupos anti-Lukashenko de todas las facciones , en la diáspora o en la propia Bielorrusia, viendo que la amenaza de guerra para la nación y al que consideran un “aliado natural” contra Rusia y la Administración Lukashenko.
> 
> ...



Ese es el escudo de armas de Lituania.

No creo que el tipo sea bieloruso


----------



## Blas el Empalador (27 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Sebta y Melilla serán entregadas sin disparar un solo tiro, igual que el Sáhara.



Mejor le entregamos tu culo al sultán de Marruecos. Los dos seríais muy felices.

Edito para añadir: menudo mamarracho, que me contesta al mensaje pero me bloquea para que no pueda leer la respuesta. Hace falta ser subnormal.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Feb 2022)

Blas el Empalador dijo:


> Mejor le entregamos tu culo al sultán de Marruecos. Los dos seríais muy felices.



Al ignore por gilipollas.


----------



## JmDt (27 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ese es el escudo de armas de Lituania.
> 
> No creo que el tipo sea bieloruso



Puede ser es una info sin confirmar de Telegram. Lo desconozco.

Lo que sería interesante es saber cómo los bielorrusos ven el lío en el que les han metido.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Feb 2022)

Podrias traducir lo que dice el parche militar ???, spasiva tebe gospodin. @Alabama Anon


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Feb 2022)

El caballero con la cruz en el escudo es un simbolo ruteno y es utilizado en Bielorrusia.


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Podrias traducir lo que dice el parche militar ???, spasiva tebe gospodin. @Alabama Anon
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 961716



"Grupo de Tanques"
Bielorusia


Vamos un voluntario bieloruso, es decir que este parche es algun batallon de voluntarios y por tanto podemos decir con cierto grado de seguridad que el tio al que pertenecia este parche era nazi.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Feb 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> ESPAÑA debería estar preparada militar y socialmente para montarle un lío a Marruecos como el que Putin le ha liado a Ucrania si los moros amenazan nuestra soberanía.



Ni mas ni menos, no provocar el conflicto, ni añadir gasolina, pero responder, golpear con rapidez, agresividad y violencia, cuando Marruecos nos invada, un desembarco aereo de la Bripac y un 2º desembarco en la bahia de Alhucemas y retiramos a todos los marroquies 100 kilometros al sur del estrecho y *fin del problema.*


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Feb 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> "Grupo de Tanques"
> Bielorusia
> 
> 
> Vamos un voluntario bieloruso, es decir que este parche es algun batallon de voluntarios y por tanto podemos decir con cierto grado de seguridad que el tio al que pertenecia este parche era nazi.



Da, pero es un voluntario de una unidad formada en Polonia, no en Bielorrusia, vamos es un puto terrorista.


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Da, pero es un voluntario de una unidad formada en Polonia, no en Bielorrusia, vamos es un puto terrorista.



A ver, esa gente lleva en Ucrania 8 años, hay 1001 pruebas de ello, de hecho uno de los periodistas super democraticos que se detuvo en las protestas en Bielorusia hace 1-2 años, tras investigar su telefono resulta que tenia fotos de haber estado en Azov de 2014 a 2017 ...
Esto, no es sorpresa para nadie, si te interesa puedo pasar fotos, vamos, que este hilo es una chorrada.


----------



## Decipher (28 Feb 2022)

Pillo operación de la CIA.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Feb 2022)

los búmeres esos son zombis, no tienen cintura para un mundo fuera de su burbuja mental


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Feb 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Parece que Bielorrusia tiene envidia de nuestra tasa de paro endémica de dos cifras, no independizase hasta los 30, nuestros cuchitril es de 40 mts a mefuo millón de Euros....



Pero tiene txortinas de melena rubia y tradicionales, pvta envidia tete !!!.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Feb 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> A ver, esa gente lleva en Ucrania 8 años, hay 1001 pruebas de ello, de hecho uno de los periodistas super democraticos que se detuvo en las protestas en Bielorusia hace 1-2 años, tras investigar su telefono resulta que tenia fotos de haber estado en Azov de 2014 a 2017 ...
> Esto, no es sorpresa para nadie, si te interesa puedo pasar fotos, vamos, que este hilo es una chorrada.



Todo el mundo sabe que Polonia hara todo lo que quiera los EEUU, el Gavrilo Princip de la UE. @Cosmopolita


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Sebta y Melilla serán entregadas sin disparar un solo tiro, igual que el Sáhara.



No creas guapisima, Ceuta, Melilla y las Chafarinas, seran el fin de la dinastia marroqui alauita, al tiempo !!!.

PD- Ni somos hermanos de los marroquies, ni el buenismo progre durara 1.000 años.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No creas guapisima, Ceuta, Melilla y las Chafarinas, seran el fin de la dinastia marroqui alauita, al tiempo !!!.



Aunque no me creas, soy un tío con pene y barba. Eso sí, estoy más calvo que el de mi avatar.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Feb 2022)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Dejad de cipayear a EE.UU y a los anglosionistas en general. LLevan desde 2004 a saco intentando desestabilizar la región de los países en la frontera Este de Rusia, intentando colocar en Ucrania gobiernos pro U.E y pro OTAN, desestabilizando y finalmente promoviendo el golpe de Estado de 2014 que dejó en el poder a un gobierno ilegítimo y criminal que derogó la constitución de Ucrania, en 2008 lo que hicieron en Georgia, en 2020 el intento de golpe de Estado en Bielorrusia.... Ahora en Ucrania gobiernan unos locos nacionalistas que ha permitido episodios de acoso y limpieza etnica contra una minoria y se atreven a decir que quieren recuperar Crimea y que quieren entrar en la OTAN. Vosotros o sois subnormales si no entendéis el juego que ha venido haciendo EE.UU en esta región y que la reacción de Rusia era inevitable.



Todas las partidas de bandoleros eran financiadas por los EEUU; los terroristas chechenos, dagestanies, turcos y saudies, que delinquian en el sur de Rusia (el caucaso), gracias a Dios y a los cuerpos de seguridad rusos, fueron cazados como alimañas en las montañas y a fecha de febrero del 2022, el terrorismo y los fuera de la ley yihadistas, son casos aislados.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Aunque no me creas, soy un tío con pene y barba. Eso sí, estoy más calvo que el de mi avatar.



Ya te lo dije, escribes de una manera algo femenina, pero es mi opinion, seguramente este equivocado !!!.


----------



## JmDt (28 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ni mas ni menos, no provocar el conflicto, ni añadir gasolina, pero responder, golpear con rapidez, agresividad y violencia, cuando Marruecos nos invada, un desembarco aereo de la Bripac y un 2º desembarco en la bahia de Alhucemas y retiramos a todos los marroquies 100 kilometros al sur del estrecho y *fin del problema.*



Plan Ballesta es más o menos lo que has descrito


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ya te lo dije, escribes de una manera algo femenina, pero es mi opinion, seguramente este equivocado !!!.



Es que hay hombres femeninos y mujeres masculinas, pero eso es algo cerebral y no tiene nada que ver con "identidades de género" ni mierdas de esas. De hecho, soy anti-feminazi de la escuela de Esther Vilar.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Feb 2022)

Axouxere dijo:


> ¿El parche que lleva pegado en la parte de arriba del chaleco supongo es el grupo sanguíneo, no?
> ¿En el ejército español hay algo parecido?
> Yo sabía que los oficiales de las SS se lo tatuaban en el antebrazo?



Yo llevo al cuello una chapa de oro, tamaño dog tag (me la regalo mi ex), con mi nombre y grupo sanguineo, pero a la hora de la verdad no sirve para nada, los sanitarios y medicos, no se fiarian de la cadenita, harian una analitica en un par de minutos...

PD- Nadie se juega su puesto de trabajo,* los protocolos estan para seguirlos...*


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Feb 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Plan Ballesta es más o menos lo que has descrito



Cada vez que ataquen la soberania y la vida de los ciudadanos españoles, cien kilometros hacia el sur que los enviamos...

PD- Podemos repetir la operacion todas las veces que quieran ellos, hasta el rio Senegal o el rio Niger, ellos deciden !!!.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Polonia tiene su particular lucha con la U.E pero bueno soy de la opinión que Polonia debería pensarse seguir dentro de la unión europea pero en cuánto a la OTAN....



Yo conozco la Polonia de 1989 y la Polonia actual, jamas estareis mejor, ni mas seguros que dentro de las fronteras de la UE, pero la historia ha demostrado que cuando mejor os va, tendeis a cagarla, ya habeis desaparecido como pais tres veces y volvereis a desaparecer, (Alemania y Rusia no dudaran, si molestais), no sois realistas, el bienestar del que disfrutais es gracias a europa.


----------



## Kayros (28 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo conozco la Polonia de 1989 y la Polonia actual, jamas estareis mejor, ni mas seguros que dentro de las fronteras de la UE, pero la historia ha demostrado que cuando mejor os va, tendeis a cagarla, ya habeis desaparecido como pais tres veces y volvereis a desaparecer, (Alemania y Rusia no dudaran, si molestais), no sois realistas, el bienestar del que disfrutais es gracias a europa.



El bienestar del que yo disfruto, quiero que lo disfrutes tú también. Cuándo empezamos, querido?


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Feb 2022)

Kayros dijo:


> El bienestar del que yo disfruto, quiero que lo disfrutes tú también. Cuándo empezamos, querido?



Se agradece la oferta, yo me conformo con lo mio !!!.


----------



## Blas el Empalador (1 Mar 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Podrias traducir lo que dice el parche militar ???, spasiva tebe gospodin. @Alabama Anon
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 961716



Grupo táctico Bielorrusia


----------



## Blas el Empalador (17 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Al ignore por gilipollas.



Poco te ha durado el cabreo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Mar 2022)

Blas el Empalador dijo:


> Poco te ha durado el cabreo.



He hecho una amnistía (casi) general.


----------

